# Smoking Gun Burgers



## carlo olivares (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey all, have you heard of Smoking Gun Burgers by the one of the chefs who won "Top Chef"? Came across the you tube link and can't help but think this would be a great recipe to try out -- with a couple adjustments -- like grilling/ smoking the burger patties, then smoking the whole burger (buns, with pulled pork, smoked mayo, etc). I imagine the bread will pick up on some of the smoke.
Enjoy!


----------



## carlo olivares (Dec 12, 2014)

Sorry by "smoking the burgers", i mean actually using a smoker/ grill


----------



## mr t 59874 (Dec 12, 2014)

Carlo Olivares said:


> Sorry by "smoking the burgers", i mean actually using a smoker/ grill


No need to apologize.  The Smoking Gun works perfectly when smoking sandwiches.  Although your sandwich can be made on a grill, by using the Gun, a smoke flavor can be applied in a very short amount of time with less effort.

Actually the Smoking gun is the most versatile smoker in my entire smoking arsenal.  

Tom


----------



## carlo olivares (Jan 4, 2015)

Thanks Tom! I will keep an eye out for one and will try that


----------



## wade (Jan 4, 2015)

It sure looked like a tasty burger


----------

